# Where To Find Carbon Fiber Euro's??



## villeplatte04 (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay i have a 99' Nissan Sentra Se'l and i have the worst luck trying to find some carbon fiber euros. Do any of yall have a suggestion?? if so please email me at [email protected] thanx.......


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i dunno why'd you wanna put euros on that thing... personally i like the B14 taillights... whatever... here ya go... i ain't e-mailin it...

http://www.matrixracing.com/BISub94Cat94ParPag4.htm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothin like rice-lights.

this belongs in cosmetic anyways


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

they have them on ebay for way cheaper


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

villeplatte04 said:


> Okay i have a 99' Nissan Sentra Se'l and i have the worst luck trying to find some carbon fiber euros. Do any of yall have a suggestion?? if so please email me at [email protected] thanx.......



man, your car comes with the red and white tail lights...those are awesome, dont put altezzas on that shit


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woah, You wanna replace the SE-L tails with Asstezzas? Seriously, you already have the best tail lights available for the Sentras. Tezzas look so cheap and nasty on ANY car. If you get 'tezzas on that car, no one here will forgive you, however they will buy your stock tail lights being that EVERYONE is looking to get their hands on SE-L tails.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*ATTENTION: REFER TO POST #8 OF THE FOLLOWING THREAD:*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=20940


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

villeplatte04 said:


> Okay i have a 99' Nissan Sentra Se'l and i have the worst luck trying to find some carbon fiber euros. Do any of yall have a suggestion?? if so please email me at [email protected] thanx.......


You live in Louisiana?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn... Dont be so harsh on the guy.

You can find them all over ebay. If you do decide to get them, I dont mind taking your current lights from you.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

go to www.eBay.com


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If by "euros," a terrible misnomer, you're referring to "Altezza-style" taillights, I have actually never seen a set in carbon fiber. I've seen people overlay them in CF, but as far as I know, no manufaturer makes a set of carbon-fiber Altezza tails. There's lots of that fake vinyl carbon fiber stuff though, but it's definately not CF, and it's definately not Euro.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

^^^^
I waited for that.


----------



## MDGA16 (Jun 27, 2003)

MAYBE youre "worst luck" w. fiding euro CF altezzas is a sign from your Higher Power, pointing you in the direction of actually getting some (respect, ass, etc..) and not making your beautifully crafted Nissan look like a plymouth laser thats seen too much of Advanced Auto/Pep Boys; unless He drives a Honda. In which case your screwed. 

...i think you can find the fake, stick on CF on ebay for about $ .05 a square yard. You could go into business manufacturing the first "Euro CF Altezzas". 

...now im feeling sorry for giving you a hard time, or am i?

:fluffy: DONT DO IT :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would sell my left nut just to see the guy that everyone knows exists that had bought the cf sticker shit and put it on his hood i think the impending laugh would be far more satisfying than still having my left nut dont u think? :topic:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The owner of the German associate of my company did that on his Caddy, but only as a joke.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i would sell my left nut just to see the guy that everyone knows exists that had bought the cf sticker shit and put it on his hood i think the impending laugh would be far more satisfying than still having my left nut dont u think? :topic:


wtf you mean someone would actually do that stupid shit???????
lmao they deserve all the laughs they get....but honestly I wonder what the cf inlays would look like on some of my interior peices...hmmmmmm
nah!!!!!


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

samo said:


> If by "euros," a terrible misnomer, you're referring to "Altezza-style" taillights, I have actually never seen a set in carbon fiber. I've seen people overlay them in CF, but as far as I know, no manufaturer makes a set of carbon-fiber Altezza tails. There's lots of that fake vinyl carbon fiber stuff though, but it's definately not CF, and it's definately not Euro.


Isn't the "euro" look smoked anyway? That is smoked rather than clear.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

euro lights are only on european cars. vw, audi, bmw etc etc


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's still funny how they came to be known as Euro. Someone had to be smokin some serious shit in the naming of Altezzas as Euros. It's not just the fact that they never originated on any European car, but the fact that I've never seen a European make EVER use this style. 

It's like making a copy of the S15 headlights, slapping them on a Toyota Camery and calling it Euro. Better yet, the company is usually APC which stands for (AMERICAN Parts Co.)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

::::BACK ON TOPIC::::

I personaly think that the c/f look tails look good on the se-l. Just for the fact of the looks on the center piece. I have owned my car for about 4 years now and of all the cosmetic bolt on as for the rear that I have seen. This one looks the most stock. Don't get me wronge, I love the stockers. But you get use to them. Atleast the kid isn't going for the chrome looking tails guys.... Lets face it.. The chorme is just not the way to go.


----------

